
Protests paralyze Catalonia as marches head for Barcelona - jammygit
https://www.thestar.com/news/world/europe/2019/10/18/new-protests-planned-as-marches-converge-in-catalonia.html
======
jammygit
I know some people who almost didn’t get home from a vacation because strikes
are affecting the airports, buses, and railroads

